

Dual-display e-book reader lets you flip pages naturally (great HCI!) - nickb
http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2008/06/dual-display-e-book-reader-lets-you.html

======
stcredzero
Paper books are instantly interactive. When I flip to a page, I see immediate
results. When I'm flipping big chunks of pages, casually implementing binary
search to get to a particular page, I get instant results. E-ink sucks because
you have to wait for results. Immediacy actually makes the tiny iPhone screen
better than e-ink!

